# yellow leaves



## rusty (Oct 10, 2006)

im a first time grower and some of the leaves on my plants are starting to turn yellow.the plants are 1 week old and i hav them in small cups, i give them a couple of squirts of water a day and i hav them under 70watts of cool white flos and 2 70watt daylight flos i hav the light on 18/6 i feed them just rain water.i dont hav a ph tester yet so i cant tell u the ph of the soil but its a mix of sand perlite potting soil and a little pre mix.also they got disturbed during the dark cylcle last nite wud that hav harmed them.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

Smal interruptions of the dark cycle wont affect plants in veg at all.

What is your soil? Any ferts in it? Plants will need a light feeding shortly after they sprout if there is no food in your soil already


----------



## rusty (Oct 12, 2006)

how often shud i be watering them


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

I would water until it is coming outa tha hole in the bottom. do this every 3-4 days or as needed.. As needed is when you cannot find any wet (darker) soil 2 -3 inches down!

 DA MILKMAN


----------



## rusty (Oct 13, 2006)

my soil was **** so i just changed them to better soil a mix of potting soil sand perlite and pre-mix,i think it was the soil hopefully theyll take off now in the next couple of days.thanx for the replies.


----------



## rusty (Oct 13, 2006)

so i changed pots this morning they have been in the dark for 6 hours im just about to turn the lights back on.when is the best time to water them?


----------



## rusty (Oct 14, 2006)

thanx people for replying to my thread sooo fast.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 15, 2006)

smokinrav said:
			
		

> Smal interruptions of the dark cycle wont affect plants in veg at all.
> 
> What is your soil? Any ferts in it? Plants will need a light feeding shortly after they sprout if there is no food in your soil already


 
Actually soil does have trace elements that will get the sprout to week 2-3. Its when it reaches 2-3 nodes that the need for ferts increase. IMHO

Small interuptions of light cycle WILL cause problems. Lights should always been on a schedule. if in veg. 24/0 is the safest. but if you have to give you ballast a break then use a timer.IMHO


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2006)

smokinrav said:
			
		

> Smal interruptions of the dark cycle wont affect plants in veg at all.
> 
> What is your soil? Any ferts in it? Plants will need a light feeding shortly after they sprout if there is no food in your soil already



WoW!!...interrupting the dark cycle is THE fastest way to turn your plants hermie. "IMHO"...messing w/ light cycles in ANY stage is risky, at best.
Seedlings "usually" wont require added nutes for about 2 weeks.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 15, 2006)

Did you read my post? Interruptions of the dark cycle in veg won't ever hurt your plants. In any way. You could flip the lights and nd off like a strobe and it wouldn't matter.

Grower paranoia over light contamination is in flower is silly enough, no need to send it off the deep end and freak out abut veg lighting as well.

24/0 is NOT necessarily a better light cycle for veg. That is purely your opinon. I have had equal success with hundreds of grows using one cycle or the other and have never been able to tell a difference.


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2006)

..Did you read MY post?...you have an opinion.."I have mine". Do you see the IMHO in quotes?..that says it is "In My Honest Opinion" 

"Interruptions of the dark cycle in veg won't ever hurt your plants. In any way. You could flip the lights and nd off like a strobe and it wouldn't matter."...
That is DEFINATELY "purely" your opinion, AND  among the minority I would believe. MJ is a "photo-sensetive" plant. It's entire metabolism/life cycle is dependant on light. Spectrum, intesity and number of hours. 
As mutt said.."Lights should always been on a schedule." ..ANY interruption in the dark cycle is "risky" at best. And that would be the opinion of _the majority_ of experienced growers. 

As for the 24/0 or 18/6, ect. vegging schedule. A subject that has been discussed, argued, debated hundreds of times with no solid conclusion. One side _believes_ plants "need" a dark cycle, the other _believes_ that they can metabolise as many hours of light as they recieve. Neither has been proven "better" to my knowledge. 
BUT.... in my meager experiences, the 24/0 schedule has shown to be the most productive. Growing more nodes, closer together.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2006)

*IMHO*
The reason I said that 24/0 is the safest.
Is because there is no need for another timer. No need for adjustments. its just on. No extra cost.
With Compact florous. Most will NOT work with timers. Even says it on the box. Which most Newbs use for veg.
18/6 or 20/4 is good to give the ballast on a HID a cool-down period.

But I will not budge on my opinion that interuptions of light schedule is ok. In My Opinion it is not something that should be messed with. Find a schedule and stick with it. If the power goes out or something beyond the growers control is bound to happen. I haven't seen any - results. but not + ones either. Why take a risk by doing it on a regular basis. IMHO

On a last note. Flower period....that is not paranoi. Light leaks and light interuptions=Hermie. In My Experience. And documented over and over. Also the major downside to this is. If making crosses you may instill a hermie trait that won't show up until its offspring. Flowering is a very critical time in the plants life cycle. A lot of chemical changes are occuring during flower and should be respected as such.


----------

